# como construis un barajador de cartas automático?



## neith333 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Soy nueva en este foro y he entrado buscando ayuda para poder construir mi propio barajador de cartas automático. He estado buscando y el único diseño que me ha gustado es el de "shuffletech", podeis ver su funcionamiento en www.youtube.com. 
No me parece muy complicado de hacer, pero creo que me falta experiencia en estas cosas.
Estudio Física con especialidad en dispositivos, asi que no me asustaré con lo que me digais, quiero decir que entiendo la jerga, jejeje.

Muchísimas gracias por todo, agradeceré todas las ideas que tengais.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9aKZW1Q1jo
Saludos


----------



## Casti (Feb 25, 2010)

La verdad es que es un gadget muy util.
Yo estube pensando en comprarme uno sencillo que aqui solo cuestan unos 15 euros, pero seria un buen proyecto para hacer.
La unica dificultad serian las ruedas recubiertas de un material que crease mucha friccion al contacto con las cartas. Otro problema podria ser que no deslizase las cartas de una en una, pero separando las cartas en 2 montones, no creo que el peso fuese suficiente como para que esto pase.

Los motorcitos, cuales quiera te servirian. Y con un 555 o un 556 podras implementar la activacion alterna de los 2 motores.


----------

